# Klasse Idee für Anglerinnen!!!



## Thomas9904 (4. März 2003)

Unser Partner „Ferienhausbetreuung großes Meer“ veranstaltet ein Anglerinnentreffen. 
Hoffentlich finden sich genügend Anglerinnen, damit aus dieser tollen Idee was wird: 
Vielleicht sogar ein jährlichers Anglerinnentreffen:
http://www.anglerboard.doks-pages.de/magazin/ausgabe3/html/anglerinnentreff.htm


----------

